# Sleeve Hitch



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

Looking for a diagram for making a sleeve hitch for a 1253 Bolen also maybe where I might be able to buy one


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

U could build ur own if u know a basic sleeve hitch design and some basic tool mechinachs


----------

